
Confidence - fogus
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/confidence/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2FihdT+%28The+Dilbert+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
srgseg
_Will power isn't a real thing because humans simply act based on the greatest
impulse in their brains at the moment. The guy who can best resists eating
cupcakes is the one who enjoys them the least, or is the least hungry._

Will power is conditioning in advance an impulse which makes you feel worse
about letting yourself down and eating the cupcake.

Now, you're following your greatest impulse - to resist. Willpower is that
self conditioned impulse.

